# cypress bark safe?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

about 2 years ago in a hurricane i lost one of the cypress trees in my back yard. we cut it up into handlable logs, but never hauled it off. ive been using the "stumps" for this time for various things (mostly plant stands in the yard) but the other day i noticed somehting interesting. the bark from them can be pealed off pretty easily. 

of course my wife thinks im a psyco, because i immediatly began peeling on apart and weighing it down to flatten it out, saying _"this is goping to be perfect for a background!"_. but before i try it out (i have no doubts it would mount very easily and look nice) i wanted to know if any one knows if its toxic. i knoe the bark from some trees are bad, the actuall wood from others, with some its the leaves, so i assume tree bark can be toxic (to some levels) also.

is this the case with cypress? can i used this in a viv and assume it will nto be harmful?

if i do use them, i should be able to bake them with no problems, to rid them of any insects, but there is no harm of instecticide or pesticide.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Many froggers (myself included) use cypress mulch and wood in their tanks, so the bark shouldn't be any problem. Sounds like you have a goldmine there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks Dane, i knew differnt parts of cypress were used all the time. i just hadnt heard of nay one using cypress bark, but i do know a lot of reptile mixes have it. just looking for some confirmation...so thanks for the confirmation. 

it is a small gold mine. ive got about 10-12 pieces between 18x18 and 24x24 or so. i think i may be able to come up with a few around 30" tall. 

"cypress panels! coming soon to a viv near you!" or me at least :lol:


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The cypress we use in dart tanks is from a swamp cypress, Taxodium distichum, aka Southern cypress or bald cypress and comes from the barkless anchoring, roots, often called "cypress knee." This is non-toxic and very resistant to decay. On the other hand, since "cypress" in general is a common name for various conifers in different genera of Cupressaceae, also referred to as cypress or cedar, I would be rather cautious about the bark possibly or even probably containing turpenoids. While some species may be used in bedding for dry land reptiles, mammals, etc., as are cedar shavings, (which are totally inappropriate for dart tanks,) it might not be good for dart frogs in a moist environment. I'd do a bit more specific research to find out just what genus and species of "cypress" you want to use. Quite frankly, since it is the bark, I personally wouldn't consider using it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Patty im not sure the exact genus, but i do live in coastal SC and there are "knees" in my yard. im not sure if cedar trees sprout knees, but also the tree man (guy that removed some and trimmed the rest) called it a cypress and hes pretty up on correct names. maybe ill try and get in touch with him and see if he know any specific species info. in the mean time im not working on anything that needs a bakcground right now, so i wont be using them any time real soon. however i will not discard them until more info is found.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

It's a good idea if he can give you the exact genus and species, because "cypress" is a general term and can apply to trees in two different families and many genera of different cedars and cypress. The ones with the support roots that grow in swamps or on the edges of ponds are in the family Taxodiaceae. There are two species: Taxodium distichum (bald or southern cypress) and T. acendens (swollen butted pond cypress.) These are the ones we use as cypress knee. Others in the family Cupressaceae include 12 species of Cupressus, and Chamaecyparis, aka yellow cypress or Alaska cedar. (You aren't likely to have the latter, of course.) My concern is that the bark will contain resins.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

It is most likely taxodium distichum.  The other one would be T. acsendens, which has a cedar-like leaf structure, whereas the distichum has a feather-like leaf.  Also the T. mucronatum rarely have knees at all, and aren't at all cold hardy like distichum.

On another note, im about to start a bonsai in a paludarium of mine because they are so good just sitting in water, and was thinking i might let it go through wet and dry seasons for a little rest time, the dry season would be winter of course, and with a change in light to simulate fall and winter.  It wont be bone dry, but wont be sitting in water either.  I will have this part removable for easy working during this time, and will root prune, trim, and shape.


----------

